# Custom Vivarium Builders, West London



## LAReptiles (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi im looking for a custom vivarium builder in the West London area.
Can you please PM me if you are one or know of any.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

I think Lotus Nut is near you, not sure tho:blush:


----------



## littlefeat (Apr 9, 2010)

*Diy*

I have no experience with carpentry but I've just built a 6ft Viv myself using Conti Board from B&Q (who cut to size) and a local glazier for the glass. All for under £200. Was fun too!


----------



## croydonreptiles (Dec 9, 2009)

*vivs builders*

hi m8
try top vivs essex. loobyloo211


----------

